

More-detailed explanation of Mark Cuban's civil suit - vlad
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/18/business/18insider.html?ref=business

======
aneesh
This lends credence to Cuban's goal of "demonstrat[ing] that the Commission’s
claims are infected by the misconduct of the staff of its Enforcement
Division".

It doesn't seem to absolve him of insider trading though.

